# windows NT is not supported for warcraft 3



## Ted Powell (Dec 3, 2008)

My brother has been trying to install warcraft three and the headline is the message it gives him. is there anyway around this problem?


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

Right click the file, choose properties, and pick compatibility. Pick XP or lower. If it doesn't work, pick Windows Me, 98SE, or 98.


----------



## Sunksotarn (Dec 30, 2009)

Installed wc3 on my comp 2-3 years ago . until today have workd nice without any probs. Now every wc3 file , even the main once are markd as shortcuts. have been trying to reinstall but tells me that it dosent work with windoes NT, but i got vista . have dowloaded the latest updates and been trying to run with admin rights but nothing works( "Cant open file cause its been removed") i have even done an systemrecover but it faild cause it could not complete it apperently. Dont know where the prob came from or how to fix , plz someone knows ?


----------

